# 100 Favorites: # 68



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Ravel: Trio; Violin Sonata; Sonata Posthumous
Jean-Philippe Collard, Augustin Dumay, Frédéric Lodéon (Pathé Marconi / EMI)*










This music is flat-out gorgeous -- especially the Trio. I don't think anything else Ravel composed surpasses it. I can't imagine a better performance, and the music is recorded beautifully.

Several years ago, I was at a neighborhood party, talking with the ex-husband of neighbor. He was in town to visit his kids. I'd never met him before, but we ended up talking about music all evening and discovering that our tastes in music were very similar. Coincidentally, he'd recently decided that he no longer wanted his vinyl collection. He was living overseas, and keeping them wasn't practical. So he gave his records to me. I barely knew the guy, and he gave me his _entire collection_, nearly 900 LPs! That's how I got this record.


----------

